# Hurt Wild Pigeon



## Tracy Hartse (Sep 23, 2009)

Please help I have found a very hurt wild pigeon outside my work in downtown Portland Or. When he was brought to my attention several crows were picking at his back feathers and he couldn't fly away. It seems he has a broken wing ( It's hanging down very low) also most of his feathers have been pulled out of his back. Though he does seem to be alert and mentally well.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh! I think Charis lives in Portland! She should be on here shortly. She will have some resources for you. I wish I could help but I don't really know enough. Please stay tuned.....


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Tracy, I just spoke with Charis. She is in her car and left Eugene and is approaching Salem. You can call her on her cell right now at 509-957-8505


----------



## Tracy Hartse (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you. I'll wait.


----------



## Tracy Hartse (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok I'm calling her right now


----------



## Tracy Hartse (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you very much I'll be taking him to her shortly.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

That's good news. I sure hope the little guy pulls through.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Fallen Angel*

Beautiful Pigeon has a vet appointment to have the broken wing wrapped, tomorrow. The bird is alert but has lost all feathers on the back and tail. Also has canker and has one sore foot. Lucky the bird has a Guardian Angel in Tracy because she rescued her from Crows. Probably the bird was initially injured by a Hawk attack.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice bird, I wish him fast recovery.


----------



## kev01293 (Jun 14, 2006)

well done both of you for making the effort and saving this pigeon, i once rescued a sick collared dove that was being attacked by crows so i know how persistant they can be when they gang up and attack birds,i hope the little fellow makes a good recovery


----------



## rattyfied (Aug 30, 2009)

every year when winter turns to spring i see drama on the roof opposite as the crows attack the pigeon flock 

healing vibes to the pigeon, so glad you rescued it


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OOO---Sweet baby! Sending wishes of wellness for the lil'one! Hope all goes well at vet... I'll be waiting for updates!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Looking Pretty in Yellow*

Fallen's wing is broken in 2 places and likely will never fly again. The left leg is slightly splayed. The canker has cleared up and the bird is eating and drinking on his own. She seems content to sit in her little box and watch the Pigeons outside. She also manages on heck of a mean wing slap with her good wing.


----------

